# HELP!



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

I need some help... I will be heading to manitoba the third week in november for a whitetail so needless to say it will be cold! Just wondering what you guys would wear to stay warm in extreme temps like that. Thanks for your help.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Id try clothes.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry, couldn't resist.

WOOL!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

ICE'EM said:


> I need some help... I will be heading to manitoba the third week in november for a whitetail so needless to say it will be cold! Just wondering what you guys would wear to stay warm in extreme temps like that. Thanks for your help.


Helly Hanson or Under Armour extreme. Personally I prefer the under armour because IMO it does a better job if it gets warmer during the afternoon. Neither choice is bad.

Wool is good too, especially if you are not moving around alot. I had a wool shirt once and it was great for posting in the am and evening but it was not as good during the afternoon hours.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The nice part about wool is if it is wet it is still warm!


----------



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> Id try clothes.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


 HAHA Nice... thanks tho


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Wool is hard to beat, but make sure you have a good base layer to keep the wind out. Not sure how much walking your going to be doing but the biggest problem with wool (for me at least) is that when your active it's easy to start sweating and by the time you get to your stand your soaking wet. So what I do is put my wool in my pack and then when I get to my stand area I strip down all the way and change in to my wool.

Manitoba deer hunt would be awesome. Good luck.


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

What kind of whitetail hunt? If you're hunting with a rifle from a blind, I would consider goose down. If you won't be moving around a lot, and if the deer aren't right underneath you I think you could get by with the nylon rustling.

I wear wool for bowhunting but if I could wear my goose down clothes and not spook all the deer I would in a second. I think I stay a lot warmer in goose down. Wool also works well but I think you can get goose down for cheap. When I wear it goose hunting I have to put it on after we get setup because I overheat and sweat a lot.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... rm1&Go.x=0

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... rm1&Go.x=0

I wear that set. I think everytime I check out the bargain cave at Cabela's I see a set or two in there for cheap.


----------



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

From what I understand I will be sitting in either a ground blind or a tree stand all day long so i wouldn't be moving around a whole lot. Thanks again for the help


----------



## fish2win (Mar 29, 2006)

look into a heater body suit. Spendy but well worth the price. The best thing about it is that it will really help keep your feet and hands warm. You can have the best bibs and parka in the world but if your hands or feet are cold it doesn't matter. 
This is a buy it now thank me later piece of equipment.


----------

